# some predator bird pictures



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

These 3 photos are of hawks and owls. The clarity in a couple of these pictures is very impressive again, just beautiful photographs!!!

*A Snowy Owl:*










*A Eurasian Jay sizing up a Sparrowhawk, very daring of him to get so close!*










*And finally, a redtail hawk and a great horned owl sitting amicably together in a tree, surely a rare occurance!!! Notice the crow circling in the background, flying by just itching to attack one or both, lol*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Brad, for those beautiful pictures! 

Once again, just shows to go ya that birds are absolutely fascinating creatures!

I remember seeing some tiny owls (Screech??) on the Mesa Community College campus across the street. They were in a drain pipe. Of course, this was many years ago when the campus was MUCH QUIETER!! Even saw Jack Rabbits.

Unfortunately, growth around here has not been kind to wildlife!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure am glad you've been looking for pictures because these are "doozies". I was amazed at the jay being that close to the hawk and then the hawk daring to be that close to the owl who I think is their only predator. Great pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are quite amazing pictures. Great finds, Brad! 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, Brad, again, great pictures!

I especially like looking at the owls....such unusual looking faces they have!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those pics are so great.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

Those are amazing  pictures. The birds are so beautiful.

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I never dreamed I would see a picture of these birds on the same branch.

Beautiful Brad! Thank You!

Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Brad, I have only one thing to say - WOW!!!! Thanks for sharing those photos!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Brad, Do you Guys/Gals ever see any of the Snowy Owls in Canada? A few were spotted when I lived in Nothern Wyoming in the Winters, but I never got to see one. Did see a few Gyr Falcons, Great Grey Owls, but never a Snowy... Thanks for the photos..... Happy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures, it's kind of hard not to appreciate these ones. Professional photographers and birds for subjects seem to work well together. I'm always in awe when I see such photos.

Happy, no...I've never seen a snowy owl in my region of Canada. I know there have been a few sporadic sightings of them in this area, but they are generally found further north.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

great photos

the snowy owl especially looks warm and soft


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Brad,
Those are wonderful pictures *& *beautiful birds. Great find indeed.  
Thanks for posting them. 

*(Sooo, this is what you get with a 'more advanced' camera?) *   
(I *have* started to look into the possibility of getting a new one.)  

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Suicide BlueJay video*

It's a Quicktime I took last year, this crazy little BlueJay would slip between the poles and the wire in one of our big pens and dive bomb the Red-Tail we had in there. She might have been the happiest hawk I've ever seen when we released her back home on the Truckee River. This little guy was just crazy - he would sneak in and just drive her nuts until we came out and ran him out of the pens.
Hope you have broadband because it's a 10 MB download from YouTube. Watch closely at the very start he just nails her right in the head.

NAB 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOzsS5LZCR0


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Nab...

LOL, that was great! I saw that feisty bluejay get that ole redtail right in the head in the beginning, lol Crazy that he would slip into the pen through the chain link fence JUST to harass the hawk, talk about a dedicated hawk hater 

Great video and thanks for posting the link

*P.S.* Cindy, I think you deserve to upgrade your camera now and since you enjoy photography so much. You'd have a blast with a more "serious" digital camera and I'm sure with your flair for picture taking, a heavy duty camera would just improve your photos that much more. I posted in Jiggs' bird pictures thread some things directed at you and the cameras many were using.


----------

